# Throttlestop als autostart?



## Sunjy (19. Februar 2019)

Grüße

Ich habe meine CPU nun mit -0,110mv laufen und würde das gern nicht jedesmal manuel einstellen müssen... ich hab ein Video angeschaut in dem man via autostart einen step anlegen kann und habe das versucht.. leider wird Throttlestop weder bei neustart nohc bei komplettem herunterfahren und wieder anschalten automatisch ausgeführt.

gibts hierfür einen anderen weg oder mache ich schlichtweg einfach etwas falsch?


----------



## Kashban (14. Juni 2019)

Aus welchen Gründen auch immer kann sich Throttlestop nicht selbst als Autostart eintragen, von daher gibt es in deren FAQ diese Anleitung:

The ThrottleStop Guide | NotebookReview


----------



## L-Thomsen (14. Juni 2019)

Einfach mit dem Windows Taskplaner eine Aufgabe anlegen, das nach jeden Anmelden Throttlestop gestartet werden soll.


----------



## Gurdi (16. Juni 2019)

Kashban schrieb:


> Aus welchen Gründen auch immer kann sich Throttlestop nicht selbst als Autostart eintragen, von daher gibt es in deren FAQ diese Anleitung:
> 
> The ThrottleStop Guide | NotebookReview



Super Guide


----------

